# Quimera track car



## leonheart (Mar 2, 2011)

Look at this Car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jIcWBe2_4w&feature=related
I think it's a great engineering masterpiece, 
from the motor to the weight placement is all
to have a fast vehicle. Nice job 

Look into it


----------

